# Parking garage



## s.kelly

One picture of violation, other pictures nothing I noticed taking the pictures except that it looks like crap. Both in a parking garage.


----------



## lynx82

off the top of my head wouldn't you use all raintite emt in a parking garage?


----------



## Sparky480

Looks good whats wrong with it?? lol where was this parking garage?


----------



## s.kelly

Pentagon City mall... welcome to the hall of shame.

Also had a good outdoor receptacle buthcered by the you can do it we can help people, but I could not get the camera phone to cooperate.

Probably nothing wrong at all, lights work after all:thumbsup:
I'm just picky


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Funny how so many guys don't care how it looks in a parking garage, then again only Plumbers and Electricians would notice. 

Like go to a restaurant and after you leave ask everyone that was with you if the place had a fire alarm or a sprinkler system? 
Any Plumbers or Electricians that were there will have noticed. LOL

It drives my wife crazy when the first thing I notice in a place is the electrical work on the ceiling.


----------



## william1978

Why would the inside of a parking deck need to be raintight? Most of the parking deck can be damp location and portations of it will be wet locations.


----------



## william1978

Is that pvc coated MC?


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> Is that pvc coated MC?



It sure looks like it. AFC makes a product called "parking deck/lot cable." 

http://www.afcweb.com/pdfs/afc_cable_catalog/afc_parkingdeck_0704.pdf
:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> It sure looks like it. AFC makes a product called "parking deck/lot cable."
> 
> http://www.afcweb.com/pdfs/afc_cable_catalog/afc_parkingdeck_0704.pdf
> :thumbsup:


 Yea, I have seen it installed in one parking deck before. Pretty neat stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## leland

Toronto Sparky said:


> Funny how so many guys don't care how it looks in a parking garage, then again only Plumbers and Electricians would notice.
> 
> Like go to a restaurant and after you leave ask everyone that was with you if the place had a fire alarm or a sprinkler system?
> Any Plumbers or Electricians that were there will have noticed. LOL
> 
> It drives my wife crazy when the first thing I notice in a place is the electrical work on the ceiling.



Thats why I never take my wife or plumbers out!
Wait,I don't have a wife (used to,long story:whistling2, But the plumbers don't seem to mind.So long as I'm buying.


----------



## s.kelly

Yes, it was PVC coated, and it is true, only we would notice


----------



## thekoolcody

There was a parking garage in NYC that I parked in, that had romex running threw the place, and the pannel had no cover. I have to take pictures. Its amazing how people can sleep at night when they do that.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

EMT with weatherproof couplings and connectors would be so much better. Coated aromoured cable ain't cheap.


----------



## william1978

AaronJohnTurner said:


> EMT with weatherproof couplings and connectors would be so much better. Coated aromoured cable ain't cheap.


 Why couldn't you use set screw connectors and couplings in the area's that where not wet locations?


----------

